# Tubes/fork Attachment



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I used to attach my tubes to the fork like in picture 1 and it works great. I did not have any problems and it lasts a long time.
But now and then I thought about what happens if it will slip anyway. This thought kept me sometimes worried and had an impact on my shooting.
I thought about a better attachment for me and I found a solution.
I drilled a hole in the forks and looped the tubes through with a string. Just enough to see them sticking out the other side. I could use a match stick but I found that it doesn't make a difference. If the tubes are attached with thin rubber bands to the forks for a OTT they don't move.
For a two-strand setup I just cut the tubes like in the last picture.
I feel saver this way.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great idea. You've gotta feel confident about your attachments for sure to shoot comfortably.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bands tend to slip less if the fork tips are oval instead of square or if there are grooves for them. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very good idea


----------



## McLogan (Sep 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with wearing a belt AND suspenders.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

McLogan said:


> Nothing wrong with wearing a belt AND suspenders.


----------

